# New tool order.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Well I finally did it. I placed the order for the Festools. The Festool prices increase tomorrow so I put our order in and got the old prices.

(1) Rotex Ro 125
(2) Rotex Ro 150
(1) CT 48
(2) Hose Sleeve, Antistatic Y-Adapter With Blanking Plug. 
100 Mixed sanding disc's different grits.
(2) 5 packs of vag bags for the vacs

Also going to place the order for The Silent Paint Remover complete spr system in the next few days.

Dave is a happy camper.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What's the plan for them? Exterior prep? That's a big chunk of change for sure!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah we have a few complete strip jobs lined up. We need to buy good power tools. It is a good chunk of change to be spending after a tough winter but in the end it will be well worth it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That old gag!!! The price goes up tomorrow LOL!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> That old gag!!! The price goes up tomorrow LOL!


If you have signed up on Festools website they sent out emails stating they are raising prices April 1st. I got the email then placed my order.

Check out the website the CT48 was $695 and now is $725. So no no gimmick or BS they did raise prices.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> If you have signed up on Festools website they sent out emails stating they are raising prices April 1st. I got the email then placed my order.
> 
> Check out the website the CT48 was $695 and now is $725. So no no gimmick or BS they did raise prices.


After all, this is Festool that we're talking about, NOT Sherwin-Williams!

Dave, it must be like Christmas with the new gear. But no more canvas garage, right?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was just being funny but it is a marketing ploy. If you don't think it works it all ready did


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I was just being funny but it is a marketing ploy. If you don't think it works it all ready did


 True. And if you're placing that sizeable of an order they would probably have discounted it. Well maybe not.....this is Festool doncha know.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> After all, this is Festool that we're talking about, NOT Sherwin-Williams!
> 
> Dave, it must be like Christmas with the new gear. But no more canvas garage, right?


No way is this stuff going into a canvas garage lol. All being stored inside my house. It's just like Christmas and my Birthday.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Did you even get a hat?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Did you even get a hat?


Not yet. I did ask the store to get me a hat, t-shirts and sweatshirts. It's the least they could do for this order. It should be in any day now.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Yeah we have a few complete strip jobs lined up. We need to buy good power tools. It is a good chunk of change to be spending after a tough winter but in the end it will be well worth it.



Using a paint shaver too or just the sanders for stripping? 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Using a paint shaver too or just the sanders for stripping?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


We already have the paint shaver pro and will be using that followed by sanders.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> If you have signed up on Festools website they sent out emails stating they are raising prices April 1st. I got the email then placed my order.
> 
> Check out the website the CT48 was $695 and now is $725. So no no gimmick or BS they did raise prices.


April fools joke!


----------

